# What do you think of Alma Deutscher?



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

Pretty straightforward question! I'm really quite curious on what people think.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

She has been discussed thoroughly on previous "Alma" threads.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Plenty of threads indeed. For instance:

Alma Deutscher deserves more love!
Alma Deutscher
Alma Deutscher

Please use one of the existing ones if you want to share your opinion or check on others.

Closing this thread.


----------

